# Questions regarding an albino tadpole Motorbike frog not morphing



## lithopian (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Guys

I have had this tadpole in an inside fishbowl for approximately 14 months. As said, he is albino, and he is also missing an eye- the wound is completely covered with scar tissue though it does seem to give him trouble with feeding. He has a good appetite and is fed a mix of spinach leaves (blanched), algae wafers and other sera flora fish flake food. However, he hasn't really grown in about 10 months- he's about the size of a 5c piece. Any tips or advice on whether he will ever make the morph? 

Thanks in advance. Completely puzzled. 

Imogen


----------



## AusReptiles88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds awesome, could we see pics? I kept tadpoles inside for about 2 years and eventually moved them into an outside tank, within weeks they had morphed and i can only guess the sun helps them do that, so if they're inside, maybe you should take them out?


----------



## lithopian (Jan 4, 2012)

That's a good suggestion! I'll try and get a pic of the one eyed little guy tonight for you


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 4, 2012)

Albino taddys aren't unknown- they usually die before/during or at best quickly after completing the change, often they morph weirdly with missing limbs and other organs. The missing eye is probably not the result of an accident, more likely defect related to the albinism.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I concur with putting it outside under normal conditions. The limited growth is likely to be related to the limited volume of water so try putting it into something like a recycle crate. Add a few aquatic plants if you can. Otherwise just change 10% of the water weekly for a single tadpole. I have raised thousands of _Litoria moorei_ tadpoles over the past few years. I simply ask for the discarded lettuce leaves at the supermarket. I tell them it’s for my ‘birds’... saves lengthy explanations. Tear them up by hand, discarding the white stem at the base and boil for five to ten minutes. Pack into ice cube trays and freeze, then place in a plastic jar or container and store in the freezer. Add an ice cube of food as required. They do not need anything else other then the green outer leaves of iceberg lettuce.

There is already an established strain of albino _Litoria moorei_ in Perth. If you want info on it just PM me.

Good luck.

Blue


----------

